# You may be a child of the 60's if you can remember...



## Halo (Apr 24, 2009)

Just so David and Steve don't feel left out. :bad: :rofl: 

*You may be a child of the 60's if you can remember...* 


The beginnings of the Brady Bunch 


When Mr. Rogers first zipped up his sweater 


When Dick Van Dyke entered our living rooms by tripping over the ottoman 


Watching Sally Field fly around in a nun's habit in The Flying Nun 


When the Ford Cobra 427SC came out 


Banana seat bikes with the high tube in the back and upraised handle bars 


When the Beatles were on the Ed Sullivan Show.


Watching Peggy Fleming skate her way to a gold medal in 1968 


Watching the Archies cartoon 


Watching the Flintstones on their first run 


Watching the Jetson's on their first run 


Sound of Music 


The Andy Griffith show 


Gilligan's Island 


The Beverly Hillbillies 


Petticoat Junction 


Having a Chatty Cathy Doll 


Getting a Playdoh fun factory (new in 1960) 


Roller Skates with keys that you clamped onto your shoes! 


The colorforms weather set 


When bellbottoms first came out 


Watching the first moon launch in July 1969


----------



## Jackie (Apr 24, 2009)

I really don't want to remember The Sound of Music


----------



## white page (Apr 24, 2009)

shuttered3 said:


> I really don't want to remember The Sound of Music



How about Chitty Bang Bang ?  which movie was that in ? was it Mary Poppins ?


----------



## white page (Apr 24, 2009)

> Watching the Flintstones on their first run



I love the Flintstones dearly , all those Yummy dinosaur Steaks ( Sorry Dino ! )
any one else love them so that I don't feel too silly admitting this


----------



## Jackie (Apr 24, 2009)

white page said:


> How about Chitty Bang Bang ?  which movie was that in ? was it Mary Poppins ?



I like Chitty Chitty Bang Bang.  I think it was a film in its own right Flintstones where good too


----------



## white page (Apr 24, 2009)

> Flintstones where good too


Thanks Shuttered for being a fellow fan and saving me from being lonesome admirer


----------



## Jackie (Apr 24, 2009)

white page said:


> Thanks Shuttered for being a fellow fan and saving me from being lonesome admirer



I bet there are a few more Flintstone fans about on here


----------



## Halo (Apr 24, 2009)

You are not alone there WP...I am a lover of the Flintstones :yahoo:  Although I don't remember the original version...it was a little before my time :lol:


----------



## Retired (Apr 24, 2009)

Now you're talkin'!



> When bellbottoms first came out


 
Gosh, I'm counting on them coming back!

:cool2:

and.......I remember Elvis Presley's first appearance on the Dorsey Brother's Show.

Let's see if David can top _that..._


----------



## Halo (Apr 24, 2009)

I knew that you would like this list, Steve


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 24, 2009)

Odd. Those aren't even close to my memories of the 60s...


----------



## Halo (Apr 24, 2009)

Hmmm, wasn't Woodstock in the 60's....maybe that is why you don't remember :rofl:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 24, 2009)

I remember Max Yasgur...


----------



## NicNak (Apr 24, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Odd. Those aren't even close to my memories of the 60s...



Maybe we need a 40's and 50's thread then to jar your memory 
:huh:



:hide:


----------



## suewatters1 (Apr 24, 2009)

What year was the Brady Bunch?

Sue


----------



## Halo (Apr 24, 2009)

suewatters1 said:


> What year was the Brady Bunch?



The show originally aired from September 26, 1969 - The Brady Bunch


----------

